# Whisper Sync



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am not sure this is working correctly but there is a huge possibility that I've missed something.

At Amazon, I havve Whisper Sync set to on.  Both devices have WN on and have a good signal.

On my K1. . .I read to a point, then closed the book and put it to sleep. 

On the DX, I opened the book and requsted a sync, and it said I was already at the furthest point.  

Went back to K1 and did 'sync and check for new' and tried again.  Same result.

Did 'sync and check for new' on the DX and tried again.  Same result.

What am I missing, or is it not working correctly.  Going back to look at User's Guide again but if anyone sees anything obvious I'd be happy to know it. . . . . 

Thanks


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

weird. I've noticed I do have to go to the home page before sleeping or turning off the power for the whispersync to work. It is a little glitchy sometimes though. But I have connection issues sometimes with my WN anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . .I'll try that. . . .It's not a big deal as I don't figure I'll usually be reading the same thing on both; just wanted to see how it worked.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience has been that I cannot get the Whispersync to work between my K1 and my K2.... I have had no problems between my K2 and my iPhone.

Now that my K1 belongs to my K1 killing husband, I no longer test the syncing ability.


----------

